

"Blitzableiter" RC is now available to protect you against Flash exploits. - pastr
http://blitzableiter.recurity.com/news/show/6

======
pastr
How it works:
[http://blitzableiter.recurity.com/wiki/blitzableiter/Blitzab...](http://blitzableiter.recurity.com/wiki/blitzableiter/BlitzableiterBasics)

